# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #63 To he the First of the Kind is an Excellence,

## Admin

Aphorism #63 To he the First of the Kind is an Excellence,

and to be eminent in it as well, a double one. To have the first move is a great ad-vantage when the players are equal. Many a man would have been a veritable PhÂnix if he had been the first of the sort. Those who come first are the heirs of Fame; the others get only a younger brother's allowance: whatever they do, they cannot persuade the world they are anything more than parrots. The skill of prodigies may find a new path toeminence, but prudence accompanies them all the way. By the novelty of their enterprises sages write their names in the golden book of heroes. Some prefer to be first in things of minor import than second in greater exploits. 


More...

----------


## ennison

Well it's a novelty anyway. I'm glad the British Army does not fight with muskets.

----------

